# Saturn door lock solenoids chattering



## Whipsnake (Jun 19, 2012)

My 1998 Saturn SL2 has a door lock/unlock problem. Whenever a 'lock' or 'unlock' button is pressed, the solenoids start chattering. Sometimes they go on for some time, even starting up by themselves. Yesterday the battery went dead from this. Help!:furious:


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

You may have a bad or corroded lock relay. It should be in the underhood fuse block. Swap it with another.


----------



## D-rock (May 23, 2011)

like 47 47 said, or I've have also seen faulty lock/unlock switches where the contacts will continue to touch after pressing them, or even just from a bump


----------



## Whipsnake (Jun 19, 2012)

Turned out to be the lock/unlock button assembly. $25 & 1/2 hour later I was back in business. Thanks for your replies & advice:thumbup:
BTW, this Saturn has been one of the worst POS cars I've ever had. One thing after another. Its sole duty nowdays is my tow car behind my motorhome. Glad Saturn is out of the gene pool.


----------

